# 1940 ba107?



## jkent (Feb 13, 2013)

This is my lastest acquisition


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 13, 2013)

*nice*

good looking bike


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2013)

*More Pics*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*wow!*

Very Nice!... Doesn't seem to be any fender rot behind light cover which seems  to happen a lot with these! She's a keeper!


----------



## rlhender (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a matching girls Henderson, will you be selling? My last name is Henderson and thought it would be cool to get a set

Thanks


----------



## 46powerwagon (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sweet!!!*

~Very nice~


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2013)

The serial # on it is E72083 anyone able to lock down a model and year? Is this a 1940 BA107?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*perfect for you!*

Hey jkent, hi lo expander brake on Ebay! Would be perfect for your 40!!!


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2013)

I found it. Wouldn't I need one of those really expensive pre war brake levers to make it right? Would I have to change the length of the front spokes?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*year*

I swear to you thats a late late 40... Ba107 first year for that light, also razor tip fenders along with a little welded nut for light housing cover. 41s had safety tip fenders ie the edge was rolled and front fender brace sits ahead of front light mounting screw like on post war models, might still have pat pend stamp on light cover! Last year for that style of chainguards


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Shorty lever*

No u don't need one of those... Just get a non script lever and call it a day!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*1940 autocycle*

View attachment 83998      look familiar?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*another 1940 henderson*

View attachment 84000      notice horn button... EA style


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 13, 2013)

Green/green '40 Autocycle, me like lots.  Puuurdy.

You can re-use same spokes on large flange expander hub.  Your existing front wheel is laced 4-cross (assuming it's factory and hasn't been monkeyed with).  With 4 cross lacing, you can drop in any hub.  With 3 cross lacing (early 1960s this started I think) then you need different spoke lengths for different hub sizes.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2013)

*By Number..*

This fits in with several other 40 models in sequence on the list I have  been keeping - some earlier, a few later.

VERY nice!

REC


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 13, 2013)

*Nice!*

That's a nice original bike there. 
Great find! 
Thanks for sharing.

Greg M.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 13, 2013)

*Autocycle*

Based compiled collector data #e72083, that frame was made in early 1941.
1941 serial numbers started with e53500. 
These were large regular spaced digits same style 
as postwar serial numbers.
That info aside, the bike has all the features of 1940 model.
But, in any event, nice bike!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*pull the crank*

The crank should have a mfg date on it. Let us know whats stamped on it.


----------



## REC (Feb 14, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Based compiled collector data #e72083, that frame was made in early 1941.
> *1941 serial numbers started with e53500.*
> These were large regular spaced digits same style
> as postwar serial numbers.
> ...




Where does this information come from? I have been looking for definitives for year / serial numbers and only have verification through owners pulling cranks and such. This is great information and more like it would be wonderful.

REC


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 14, 2013)

*1940 ba107*

Does this 1940 ba107 have a chicago cycle head badge?
Schwinn had a policy of spinning off the previous last year parts
for bikes they made for chicago cycle and mead!

It may be possible that schwinn gave those shops a 1941 frame 
and they were given the previous year model parts supplied by schwinn. 
This does not make the bike any less collectible but may be an explanation.

What say ba107 owner? Does it have a chicago cycle or mead badge?


----------



## jkent (Feb 14, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Does this 1940 ba107 have a chicago cycle head badge?
> Schwinn had a policy of spinning off the previous last year parts
> for bikes they made for chicago cycle and mead!
> 
> ...




No the bicycle is baged as a Henderson. I have a picture of the head badge in the post. Look in the first goup of pictures. It's a Henderson Arnold Schwinn & Co. Chicogo U.S.A.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 14, 2013)

*1940 ba107*

That head badge leaves the credibility of serial numbers in doubt.
Someone earlier suggested pulling the crank, that should have the date on it.


----------



## jkent (Feb 18, 2013)

I pulled the crank on the Henderson today and it is dated 1940 looks like it has a big E then 40 on one side and AS & CO on the other. I have pictures i'll upload later.


----------

